# building



## tys-mart (Dec 5, 2006)

i am going to build some enclosures over the hols 

has anybody got any suggestions on how to build them
e.g what materials i need and so on


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 5, 2006)

Melamine is prolly the cheapest and easiest to work with.


----------

